# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشاوره جهت قیمت

## alaveh

سلام 
دوستان عزیز من میخوام برای یک بیمارستان یک نرم افزار ساده طراحی کنم که اطلاعات بیماران و سوابق رو نگه داره و نمایش و پرینت داشته باشه
نرم افزار تحت شبکه و تحت وب نیست
خواستم ببینم چه قیمتی باید بهشون بدم و اصولا قیمتا چجوریه
ممنون

----------


## alaveh

> سلام 
> دوستان عزیز من میخوام برای یک بیمارستان یک نرم افزار ساده طراحی کنم که اطلاعات بیماران و سوابق رو نگه داره و نمایش و پرینت داشته باشه
> نرم افزار تحت شبکه و تحت وب نیست
> خواستم ببینم چه قیمتی باید بهشون بدم و اصولا قیمتا چجوریه
> ممنون


هیچ ایده و نظری نداشت کسی ؟
یعنی واقعا کسی نرم افزار نفروخته تا حالا اینجا ؟
نرم افزار اختصاصی وقتی نوشته میشه متفاوت هست قیمتش با نرم افزارهای آماده و اونایی که برای همه هم صنفی ها قابل استفاده باشه وگرنه خودم حدود قیمت اونا رو دارم .
ممنون

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
خیلی عوامل دخیله، از مسائل فنی مثل امکانات برنامه، تعداد فرم ها، تعداد گزارش ها و ... بگیرید تا مسائل غیر فنی مثل محل بیمارستان (بالای شهر، پایین شهر) و دست به جیب بودن سفارش دهنده تا تجربه و تخصص برنامه نویس. ممکنه یک دانشجو با قیمت خیلی پایین-حتی پایین تر از قیمت نرم افزارهای موجود- اینکار رو انجام بده و یک شرکت معتبر با چند ده برابر نرم افزارهای موجود در بازار.
ولی یک روش خوب این هست که شما یه بررسی کنید ببینید نوشتن برنامه چقدر وقت شما رو می گیره و ارزش وقت شما چقدر هست و در نهایت مبلغی بالاتر از نرم افزارهای موجود در بازار قیمت بدید.

----------


## alaveh

من نمیدونم واقعا چه حدود قیمتی باید بدم بهشون
مثلا وقت من شاید روزی 5 میلیون ارزش داشته باشه و این نرم افزار مثلا 15 روز زمان ببره . خوب نمیشه که 75 میلیون قیمت بدم . به خریدار چه ربطی داره که روز من چقدر ارزش داره ؟
یا شاید من بیکار باشم و روزم هیچی ارزش مالی نداشته باشه و یک ماه هم وقت بذارم رو نرم افزار . نمیشه که هیچی نگیرم ازش .
من واقعا نمیدونم چجوری باید قیمت بدم .
مثلا 2 تومن بگم ؟ 5 تومن ؟ 7 تومن ؟ 10 تومن ؟
شاید این نرم افزار مثلا حدود 5 تا گزارشگیری داشته باشه و مثلا 15 تا جدول و حدود 15 تا فرم و برای یک بیمارستان متوسط رو به بالا هم هست .
البته خودمم برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستم ولی برنامه نویس بدی هم نیستم . شرکت هم ندارم .

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

ببینید فرض کنید من الان تو یه شرکتی کار می کنم مثلاً ماهی 3 تومن، اگه از  شرایط شرکت و حقوقم راضی باشم و یه شرکت دیگه یه کار با همون حقوق یا کمتر  رو پیشنهاد بده باید قبول کنم؟ قاعدتا نه.
شما هم اگه الان کاری برای  انجام دارید باید بررسی کنید این کار فعلی چقدر برای شما درآمد داره حالا  باید یه قیمت بالاتر برای پروژه جدید (بیمارستان) در نظر بگیرید.
اتفاقاً  دستمزد هر کس بر اساس ارزش وقتش محاسبه میشه، الان به طور نرمال بنای  روزمزد 100 تومنه ولی کارگر روزمزد 50 تومان، چرا؟ حالا اگه بنا حرفه ای  باشه مثلاً مرمت کاخ گلستان رو انجام داده باشه شاید با روزی 500 تومن هم  برای من کار نکنه ولی اگه بنای تازه کار باشه شاید با روزی 90 تومن هم کار  کنه. چون بنای حرفه ای میگه اگه من 30 روز کار کنم با روزی 100 تومن در  مجموع میشه 3میلیون ولی اگه یه کار پیدا کنم روزی 500 تومن 6 روز کارم به  اندازه همون 1 ماه هست... تو کار ما هم الان دانشجوها با 50 تومن و 100  تومن دارن سایت بالا میارن.
اینکه میگم ارزش وقت یعنی شما که وقتت روزی 5  میلیون ارزش داره پس همین امروز باید 5 میلیون به حسابتون اضافه شده باشه  وگرنه در تئوری(!) که ارزش وقت خیلی بالاتر از این حرفاست.
واقعاً من به  جای شما نمی تونم قیمت بدم ولی به نظرم دیگه دستمزد یک روز شما نباید کمتر  از 100 تومن باشه. الان یه کارمند که صبح میره تو اداره سایت ها رو چک می  کنه بعد به مردم میگه سیستم قطعه، داره ماهی 2 تومن حقوق میگیره شمای  برنامه نویس که یکسره باید کار کنید و کلی استرس و خستگی هم تحمل کنید باید  خیلی بالاتر از این حرفها درآمد داشته باشید.
اینم باید حساب کنید که  شما در چند مرحله مجبور به تغییر برنامه خواهید شد و برنامه هم پشتیبانی و  رفع ایراد و آموزش داره. موقع قیمت دادن به این موارد که "برنامه سفارشی"  هست و من "همیشه در دسترس" هستم و شرکتها از 5شنبه ظهر تعطیل هستن و یه سری  دلایل دیگه تاکید کنید که فکر نکنن قیمت بالا هست.

----------


## alaveh

ممنون دوست عزیز
البته نمیدونم چرا کلید تشکر نداره که ازتون تشکر کنم
به هر صورت متشکر

----------

